# Epson vs. Lexmark



## Krisneph (May 19, 2002)

I'm looking to do some basic printing so i'm considering buying either an Epson C80 or a Lexmark Z55, not sure which one is better my question is which do you guys think is better I recently heard Epson had the best technology  for printers but I've also heard very good things about Lexmark i'm stuck which one should I buy 

Thanks for you're help


----------



## THEMACER (May 19, 2002)

What i like to do is go to www.circuitcity.com and look for both printers then when you click on there profile theres another link in blue that says READ REVIEWS FOR THIS PRODUCT. Check what people say about both printers there to see which one would better suit you.


----------



## rubberchicken (May 19, 2002)

buy epson. They have better print quality and the cartriges are cheaper.


----------



## oddball (May 26, 2002)

All depends on the quality of print you're looking for.
Epson is by far, much better technology and quality than Lexmark.
Lexmark uses the same "melted ink" system that HP inkjets use. That's why the cartridges have the heads built-in...by the time the ink is gone, the print head is fried.

Like Apple products, Epson may cost a little more, but the quality you get it well worth the difference, IMHO. Most of the Mac setups I work with have Epson inkjets and/or HP Laserjets.

Most of the PC users use either HP or Lexmark inkjets. Being  PC users, quality doesn't matter...


----------

